# Selenium drive wartet nicht in der for schleife



## Harry05 (31. Jan 2015)

Aloha läute,

ich habe ein Problem das der Browser geöffnet durch Selenium nicht durch läde in der for schleife es werden dan links ausgelassen.



```
for (int i = 0; i < test.size(); i++) {
			String link = doc.select("h2").select("a").get(i).attr("href");
			
			
			driver.manage().timeouts().pageLoadTimeout(30, TimeUnit.DAYS);
			driver.get(link);
          }
```

habe auch
	
	
	
	





```
driver.manage().timeouts().implicitlyWait(30, TTimeUnit.DAYS)
```
 benutzt nix passiert brauche sowas wie sleep().


----------



## Joose (2. Feb 2015)

Vielleicht hilft dir die Klasse WebDriverWait weiter. Verwendung kannst du hier nachlesen -> WebDriver: Advanced Usage


----------

